# Clarifed butter and health



## LongWing (Jan 28, 2007)

Is clarfied butter healthier than normal, off the shelf butter?  Particularly with respect to those with cholesterol concerns?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 28, 2007)

From a quick survey of available on-line material - the short answer is NO, or at least there appears to be no significant difference. When you clarify butter you are just removing the milk solids and water - what remains is 100% butterfat, which contains the same fat content, calories, and at least 95+% of the cholesterol. And, surprisingly, removing the solids does not have a measurable affect on the production of LDL and HDL.

Now, if you take that process one step further and make ghee ... the cholesterol breaks down and forms cholesterol oxides (which are not found in fresh butter) that research is starting to show increases atherosclerosis.

Removing the water and milk solids helps to prolong the "room temperature" storage life of butter - there is no indication that it is any healthier.


----------



## LongWing (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Michael.

Always prone to wishful thinking.

Regards, LW


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 29, 2007)

Another reason to use clarified butter or Ghee is you can cook with it at high temperatures so not to burn butter as they do in Indian Cuisine.


----------



## scott123 (Feb 1, 2007)

LongWing, there is no connection whatsoever between blood cholesterol and the cholesterol/saturated fat in food. Enjoy your butter. If you want to improve your lipid profile, cut the carbs.


----------



## IainDaniel (Feb 16, 2007)

scott123 said:
			
		

> LongWing, there is no connection whatsoever between blood cholesterol and the cholesterol/saturated fat in food. Enjoy your butter. If you want to improve your lipid profile, cut the carbs.



Saturated fats do have an impact on Cholesteral levels.  But you are correct that dietary cholesteral doesn't have an impact, unless genetically predisposed.

Saturated fats and lack of exercise are the keys to high cholesteral


----------

